# Cobra or gto



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

ok so today i go to the dealership across the street from my apartment to do my rutine check up on my goaty, (you know make sure knowone touches it) well anyways what do i see but a bright shining crome tires freshly waxed and detailed 2001 cobra sitting there. Well i kno this is like one of our main competitors so curiosity got me and i got out of the car and decided to check her out. Well sure enough some sales guy comes over and starts playin up this car to me i explain to him of course, buddy im just looking im a gto guy. Well then he says it has 31k miles and its going for 14k i mean sheees i ask him about the title and grill him to make sure shes not a lemon but gosh it was just so clean i couldnt believe the price i mean the super charger alone would be 8k so what the heck is the deal? wat r u guy's view on the cobra honestly no bias well adleast try to refrain lol.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

That's a great price for a 2001. They should still be in the upper teens with that mileage. The 1999 and the 2001 did not have a supercharger. It was a DOHC 32valve V8. They were rated at 320hp. 

In 1999 there was a big stink about the power of the Cobra. Semms even with 320 hp the Camaro was not just beating it, but smoking it. Guys were having trouble with the freshened to 260hp GT's too. 

Turns out there was a problem with the intake and also when they went to put the exhaust manifolds on, they didn't fit past a crossmember, so the line guys bent the manifold slightly so it would fit. There was a couple other minor issues too, but the end of the story was it really made 280 to 290 crank hp. 

Ford recalled all the 99 Cobra's and did a fix that was a different intake. A reprogram of the computer. A different cat-back exhaust. With those changes they got the cars to put 280-285 to the wheels and said that worked out to 320. 

Ford to their credit didn't make a 2000 model that they would have had to recall and fix, they just stopped production. They redesigned the exhaust manifold and changed to the better intake for 2001. The 2001's are slightly stronger than the 1999, they get 285-290 to the wheels.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for that yea i really dont like the cobras so much well its not the cobra its the mustang. there wayy to common soo, but yea i was wondering about that pice but yea that makes since . the whole no supercharger thing would explain the price


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

londo said:


> thanks for that yea i really dont like the cobras so much well its not the cobra its the mustang. there wayy to common soo, but yea i was wondering about that pice but yea that makes since . the whole no supercharger thing would explain the price


They're not that common. I think you should get it before it's gone.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dude*

Don't settle. Regardless of cost, you are still going to want a GOAT. Don't lock yourself in a car payment for something u really didn't want. That's like a shotgun wedding bro.



londo said:


> ok so today i go to the dealership across the street from my apartment to do my rutine check up on my goaty, (you know make sure knowone touches it) well anyways what do i see but a bright shining crome tires freshly waxed and detailed 2001 cobra sitting there. Well i kno this is like one of our main competitors so curiosity got me and i got out of the car and decided to check her out. Well sure enough some sales guy comes over and starts playin up this car to me i explain to him of course, buddy im just looking im a gto guy. Well then he says it has 31k miles and its going for 14k i mean sheees i ask him about the title and grill him to make sure shes not a lemon but gosh it was just so clean i couldnt believe the price i mean the super charger alone would be 8k so what the heck is the deal? wat r u guy's view on the cobra honestly no bias well adleast try to refrain lol.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*cobra*

If you like it BUY IT, all of us buy what we like and who cares what someone else thinks


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I own a decent number of SN95 Mustangs.... Just a few facts so you can make an informed decision:

1. Be advised that you would be purchasing a far flimsier, more archaic platform... When you start talking body-flex, road isolation, steering, fit/finish, you usually get a YAWN from the younger crowd... But then, you've got to LIVE with the thing... The SN95 Mustang has architecture that dates back to the 1978 Fairmont.... It's a creaky relic that can go really fast on a budget, but has NONE of the refinement or intrinsic qualities you pay for and get in the GTO...

2. When it comes to non-blown 4.6 4-valve Mustangs, I personally believe that the 03-04 Mach 1 is the superior package, a huge step-up from the 01 Cobra.. Tighter handling, better balance/steering, and a much STRONGER version of the 4.6 4-v... Ford didn't rate the h.p. much different on paper, but the Mach has far better low-end punch, and they simply make the numbers at the track, hands-down... A friend of mine has a Mach that ran 13.30-13.40's bone-stock, and he's running high-12's with just long-tubes and an X-pipe on stock rubber...

Again, it's not nearly as nice of "a car" overall, ingress/egress is the worst, it's not comfortable if you're 6-feet tall or taller, interior is solid hard plastic (cheap), and it's associated with common Mustangs, even though there's nothing common about a Cobra or a Mach 1...

But for $14 grand, dude, that's a ton of spare change below what you'd be into for a GTO... Use your head, think it through, you'll get great value-received for value-given with either choice...


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

I have owned both.
Sold my 03 cobra because I'm over 6ft and the room was horrible.

Just bought a 04 M6 gto with 9k on the clock in july for $16,900 if that helps.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

well im 6"3 hmm thats one thing i loved about the goat was shes made for big boys to!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm 6'1", and I'm not happy in SN95 cars at all, except for my '97 S351, as it has Recaro seats that have far more rear-travel for me to stretch-out in, and a lower bottom cushion giving more headroom..

I think if you hop in that '01 Cobra, at 6'3", your decision will be easy to say "nope"...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*GTO or Mustang*

Another thing to think about are the amount of these cars on the street. With a total production run of about 40,000 cars from 04-06 makes this car kind of scarce to see around town. Everywhere you go you see 5 MPM's = 5 Mustangs Per Mile..I am glad I got mine. very low production numbers I have one of only 35 built in 2005. 05 Yellow Jacket A/4 trans and 18 in wheels


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I have one of only 35 built in 2005. 05 Yellow Jacket A/4 trans and 18 in wheels



Source linkeee????? TIA

Also, to previous poster, a supercharger should not cost you $8K!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Londo, it's great to see you're NOT obsessed with the GTO!!!!

That said, and since you're open to suggestions, find yourself a nice Civic, Sentra, or Corolla, and save yourself many $$$$$$$ and aggravation!

Watch the news. Gas is headed to $100/barrel. Gas prices estimated to go up .50 - .70 cents/gallon this winter.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Watch the news. Gas is headed to $100/barrel. Gas prices estimated to go up .50 - .70 cents/gallon this winter.


Fear tactics, my friend. Don't believe everything you hear in the news.:cool


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

hey hey hey nos dont let me get you confused, i defidently am obsessed with the goat lol i dont like the interior, i had the pleesure of sitting in one today and its no match. and omg i kno u didnt just tell me to get a ricer! come on your killin me here. No way no how GTO all the wayy!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> They're not that common. I think you should get it before it's gone.


Bump


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Fear tactics, my friend. Don't believe everything you hear in the news.:cool


Time will tell. Fact is that it IS over $91/barrel, and between the towel heads and the speculators, we are at the mercy of people that only want more, more, more $$$$$$.

I am trying to put some fear into Londo. He's 17. Socio-economic variances that make you and I burp will have a greater effect on him. My point is that at 17, buying an expensive musclecar is not the right move.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

londo said:


> hey hey hey nos dont let me get you confused, i defidently am obsessed with the goat lol i dont like the interior, i had the pleesure of sitting in one today and its no match. and omg i kno u didnt just tell me to get a ricer! come on your killin me here. No way no how GTO all the wayy!


I bouught all ricers for my kids. All 3 had Nissans, 200SX SE-R's. Great cars, engine is bulletproof, and they still had enogh power to get in trouble if they wanted. My point is the cars were fun to drive, yet with regular preventive maintenance, they run forever, and 30 mpg if you drive conservatively.

If you really want a muscle car, buy something from the 60's-70's. Even some of the 80's cars are becoming desirable now, as the reasonably priced 60's cars are becoming more expensive. Find a crappy condition old musclecar, and use the skills you are learning at tech school to restore it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*



MyOtherCar said:


> Source linkeee????? TIA
> 
> Also, to previous poster, a supercharger should not cost you $8K!



I will try to find the link and put it on here


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*2005 production numbers*

% Quantity 2005MY Pontiac GTO 
100.00% 11069 2VX37 (ALL) 

Transmission 
61.51% 6809 Manual MN6
38.49% 4260 Automatic MX0

Exterior Color 
12.02% 1331 Cyclone Gray 12U
13.55% 1500 Quicksilver 13U
9.03% 999 Impulse Blue 24U
9.87% 1092 Midnight Blue 28U
7.16% 792 Yellow Jacket 59U
19.69% 2179 Torrid Red 62U
28.69% 3176 Black Metallic 80U

Interior Color 
72.18% 7990 Black 812 
6.08% 673 Blue 746 
21.74% 2406 Red 756 

Wheels 
83.68% 9262 17" PZ9 
16.32% 1807 18" N87 

Hood 
0.22% 24 Flat BZJ 
99.78% 11045 With Scoops BQS 


Ext Color/Int Color/Trans Type/Wheel Exterior Interior Transmission Wheel
3.79% 419 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/17" 12U 812 MX0 PZ9
6.45% 714 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/17" 12U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.51% 57 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/18" 12U 812 MX0 N87
1.27% 141 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/18" 12U 812 MN6 N87
4.06% 449 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 13U 812 MX0 PZ9
4.66% 516 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 13U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.64% 71 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 13U 812 MX0 N87
0.88% 97 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 13U 812 MN6 N87
1.17% 130 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 13U 756 MX0 PZ9
1.64% 181 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 13U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.14% 15 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 13U 756 MX0 N87
0.37% 41 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 13U 756 MN6 N87
0.97% 107 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/17" 24U 812 MX0 PZ9
1.45% 160 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/17" 24U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.18% 20 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/18" 24U 812 MX0 N87
0.35% 39 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/18" 24U 812 MN6 N87
2.06% 228 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/17" 24U 746 MX0 PZ9
3.13% 347 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/17" 24U 746 MN6 PZ9
0.37% 41 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/18" 24U 746 MX0 N87
0.51% 57 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/18" 24U 746 MN6 N87
3.32% 368 Midnight Blue/Black/Auto/17" 28U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.11% 566 Midnight Blue/Black/Manual/17" 28U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.40% 44 Midnight Blue/Black/Auto/18" 28U 812 MX0 N87
1.03% 114 Midnight Blue/Black/Manual/18" 28U 812 MN6 N87
2.11% 234 Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto/17" 59U 812 MX0 PZ9
4.04% 447 Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual/17" 59U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.32% 35 Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto/18" 59U 812 MX0 N87
0.69% 76 Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual/18" 59U 812 MN6 N87
3.61% 400 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/17" 62U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.79% 641 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/17" 62U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.69% 76 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/18" 62U 812 MX0 N87
1.32% 146 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/18" 62U 812 MN6 N87
4.26% 472 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/17" 62U 756 MX0 PZ9
2.91% 322 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/17" 62U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.46% 51 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/18" 62U 756 MX0 N87
0.64% 71 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/18" 62U 756 MN6 N87
5.00% 553 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 80U 812 MX0 PZ9
9.73% 1077 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 80U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.23% 136 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 80U 812 MX0 N87
2.59% 287 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 80U 812 MN6 N87
2.58% 286 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 80U 756 MX0 PZ9
5.83% 645 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 80U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.61% 68 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 80U 756 MX0 N87
1.12% 124 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 80U 756 MN6 N87


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*2006 production numbers*

FINAL 2006 GTO PRODUCTION NUMBERS
The final GTO was built June 7th 2006.



Transmission 
62.83% 8764 Manual MN6
37.17% 5184 Automatic MX0

Exterior Color 
11.08% 1546 Cyclone Gray 12U
12.93% 1803 Quicksilver 13U
11.31% 1577 Impulse Blue 24U
14.91% 2079 Torrid Red 62U
8.42% 1175 Brazen Orange 66U
12.86% 1794 Spice Red 71U
28.49% 3974 Phantom Black 80U

Interior Color 
78.36% 10930 Black 812 
5.50% 767 Blue 746 
16.14% 2251 Red 756 

Wheels 
50.49% 7043 17" PZ9 
49.51% 6905 18" N87 



Exterior Color/Interior Color/Transmission Type/Wheel Exterior Interior Transmission Wheel
2.41% 336 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/17" 12U 812 MX0 PZ9
3.41% 475 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/17" 12U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.93% 269 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/18" 12U 812 MX0 N87
3.34% 466 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/18" 12U 812 MN6 N87
2.86% 399 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 13U 812 MX0 PZ9
2.80% 390 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 13U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.87% 261 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 13U 812 MX0 N87
2.95% 412 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 13U 812 MN6 N87
0.37% 52 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 13U 756 MX0 PZ9
0.75% 104 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 13U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.44% 62 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 13U 756 MX0 N87
0.88% 123 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 13U 756 MN6 N87
1.19% 166 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/17" 24U 812 MX0 PZ9
1.99% 277 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/17" 24U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.82% 115 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/18" 24U 812 MX0 N87
1.81% 252 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/18" 24U 812 MN6 N87
1.10% 153 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/17" 24U 746 MX0 PZ9
1.63% 227 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/17" 24U 746 MN6 PZ9
0.90% 125 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/18" 24U 746 MX0 N87
1.88% 262 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/18" 24U 746 MN6 N87
1.87% 261 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/17" 62U 812 MX0 PZ9
2.80% 390 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/17" 62U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.58% 221 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/18" 62U 812 MX0 N87
2.72% 380 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/18" 62U 812 MN6 N87
2.88% 402 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/17" 62U 756 MX0 PZ9
1.05% 147 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/17" 62U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.65% 90 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/18" 62U 756 MX0 N87
1.35% 188 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/18" 62U 756 MN6 N87
1.29% 180 Brazen Orange/Black/Auto/17" 66U 812 MX0 PZ9
2.44% 340 Brazen Orange/Black/Manual/17" 66U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.23% 171 Brazen Orange/Black/Auto/18" 66U 812 MX0 N87
3.47% 484 Brazen Orange/Black/Manual/18" 66U 812 MN6 N87
2.65% 369 Spice Red/Black/Auto/17" 71U 812 MX0 PZ9
3.59% 501 Spice Red/Black/Manual/17" 71U 812 MN6 PZ9
2.09% 292 Spice Red/Black/Auto/18" 71U 812 MX0 N87
4.53% 632 Spice Red/Black/Manual/18" 71U 812 MN6 N87
3.67% 512 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 80U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.76% 803 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 80U 812 MN6 PZ9
3.24% 452 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 80U 812 MX0 N87
8.06% 1124 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 80U 812 MN6 N87
1.02% 142 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 80U 756 MX0 PZ9
2.99% 417 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 80U 756 MN6 PZ9
1.10% 154 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 80U 756 MX0 N87
2.65% 370 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 80U 756 MN6 N87


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I'll be damned, I would've never guessed that my Quicksilver/red was the rarest overall combo....


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*He's right*

It's $5K at marylandspeed.com



LOWET said:


> I will try to find the link and put it on here


----------

